# Fall fishing Lake Michigan



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I plan to fish as long/late as I can this fall and as this will be a first for me, I am looking for any tips for steelhead and salmon.
I've got the gear from flat lines to lead and copper.
Do steel have a leader length they prefer?
Spoon? Fly?
Trolling speed?
Any insight into fall big lake fishing would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

While you can still get some fish on flashers and flies, that time of year I usually find myself switching back to a spoon program. Spoons like stingers, SS, etc. Like any other time of the year, play around with leads and speeds to find what they want. Hardest part is usually finding a nice day to get out, as the fish usually cooperate pretty well that time of year and alot less people to deal with. Fishing is usually up higher with the cooler water, but that really depends on the weather and the day.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

last year we did good fishing for brown and steel in the troughs. Rapalas and spoons on boards work good. Best colors for spoons is definitely orange, for rapalas, it's hard to beat rainbow or clown. Never fished for kings at that time, but i believe they are out deeper.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

roughshot said:


> I plan to fish as long/late as I can this fall and as this will be a first for me, I am looking for any tips for steelhead and salmon.
> I've got the gear from flat lines to lead and copper.
> Do steel have a leader length they prefer?
> Spoon? Fly?
> ...


Best fishing of the year, IMHO. You can catch 2 & 3 year-old salmon 8-10 miles west around 200 fow, if the weather is nice and your boat has legs. Mid-October, they're usually deep around 100 down or so. Spoons & flasher/flies.

Or stay shallower and go 4-5 mph trolling superslims or similar lures and catch steelies up high in the water column, orange best. And last year the brown fishing was awesome up near shore in Nov/Dec trolling a mix of plugs and spoons. Go slower and avoid spooking them by using longer lines, orange & white work but try other colors too.

I see you live in Emmet County, this is what works for me off Ottawa/Muskegon, but I'll bet the fish behave the same up there too.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478502


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Deep, 100 foot down or more in mid oct? Spoons at 4-5mph? Don't make it harder than it needs to be. 

I don't fish it any different than any other time of year, but usually I find fish much higher but that depends on water temp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

wartfroggy said:


> Deep, 100 foot down or more in mid oct? Spoons at 4-5mph? Don't make it harder than it needs to be.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're right, disregard my post, there are no fish out there and I don't know what I'm talking about. So don't take my advice, you obviously know more than I do.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

severus said:


> You're right, disregard my post, there are no fish out there and I don't know what I'm talking about. So don't take my advice, you obviously know more than I do.


 Not saying that you don't know what you are talking about, and not saying that it won't work. I am just saying that a guy can go out and fish like he would most any other time of the year, and catch fish. At that time of the year, seems like they aren't too picky and easy to catch, and I have never seen the need to make long runs and fish deep that time of year.


----------



## wnyfisherman (Sep 21, 2013)

good info


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've had Severus roll by me like I was standing still when the lake was one week from freezing. I've also had him show my his coolers and been pretty shamed by what I had in comparison.

That said, when hunting steel in the middle of no where out there we do tend to crank up the speeds. In close when I know the fish are around, not so much.

Everyone should experience a 14# steelie hitting a planer board on the outside of a 4 mph turn some time.


----------



## Keithkush (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been fishing the Grand Traverse bays and I feel like fishing has gotten better and not many boats around too. This last Saturday I was watching salmon sipping off the top of the water in 135ft of water, while I was trolling by! Looking forward to another great weekend coming up here, if this keeps up might have to go looking to get a bigger freezer! I am fishing the bay till I can't stand it anymore from the cold or if we hit November 15th


----------

